# IBS and gastric



## rohit_tripathi (Jun 1, 2015)

Dear All,

I am not new to this forum, whenever i need help i google it...My problem started 5 year ago with lots of anxiety, Panic attack & brain fog. i visited to nearest physician he told me it is hyperacidity and anxiety he gives some tablets and told me get enough sleep. after that course i felt relaxed but panic attack, anxiety and constant brain fog not gone.some times i felt heavy head (Weird pressure feeling in my head) and heavy pressure on my abdomen which increases my anxiety. after so many doctors visit for anxiety, lots of blood test, ECG nothing found. Some time i was having chest tightness or pressure on chest also. some times i feel bloating. I can't explain there are lots of symptoms..After all the symptoms i checked with gastro doctor he did the endoscopy and told me I have GERD with haitul hernia. he give rabeprazole with levosulpiride for 6 weeks. that medication helps me alot. but after one month when i stopped the medication i felt the same symptoms again.so i have taken these medications for three months more. but when i stopped the medication after three months againg symptoms came back. After that i have tried homeopathy, ayurvedic & gym but no one is unable to cure me.

After that i have visited gastro doctors 5-6 times and every time he told me you have IBS only. my current symptoms are incomplete evacuation feeling all the day, Restlessness due to gas, I can't sit in one place whenever I have a gas. Even i can feel the gas when it goes to chest area, All day discomfort due to my mind always focused on my stomach. I don't know it is gas or something else but when it occurs my anxiety shoot up. My office life is hell now. but still i have a hope that definately one day i will have the cure. can anybody help me on that.


----------

